# Crusoe: My First Betta Since Fabio Died Almost a Year Ago



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

This is Crusoe, my butterfly creamsicle veiltail. He's young, feisty, and has only been with me for 3 days. That hasn't stopped him from already making a bubble nest as of last night. He's got a great feisty personality and is very active. I'm loving my new guy.










This is his 5 gallon tank:










Here he is showing my camera who's in charge:










His favorite hiding place:










Hanging out on his favorite side of the tank:










I love my Crusoe!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

He's gorgeous! Looks like he has a nice roomy home too.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you! I made sure to give him as much space as I could. He was so eager to explore that as I was acclimating him in his cup he kept pushing against it, trying to swim around the tank. I gave the cup a gentle poke and he seemed satisfied that it began moving in the direction he was trying to swim.


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

He's so pretty!! I always get so jealous of people who can give such large tanks to their bettas! He must not even know what to do with himself half the time with all that space


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha. I actually found this tank in my parents' attic and realised it was from my sister's frog from YEARS ago. I declared it as mine and refused to let my dad throw it out when he was clearing space up there. He offered to help me find a 10 gallon but I was like "Woah, hold on there. I AM only in a temporary student apartment. Maybe when I settle somewhere a bit more permanent."

I wonder how he'll react when I go home for Christmas vacation. It lasts over a month so I'll have to take him with me and I've only got a flat sided bowl for him there, a measly 2.5 gallons in comparison.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Very pretty! Reminds me of Oren, my Orange VT that has sadly passed though. Beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is so pretty!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

He is beautiful, I am happy for you, I waited about 6 months after Tetsu died to get Tenzen. . . . I DO love my Tenzen though.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you! I think his tail is very different from other veils I've had. They usually have long tails that come almost to a point but his seems to be rounder than what I've seen. Or maybe I just haven't had a veil tail in a long time and forgot the shape.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

The hiding place photo is simply magical. He looks like he's in some snowy fairytale wonderland with the bubbles as Christmas lights.

Very cute betta, too. Love that creamsicle colouring.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't even read what you wrote yet before seeing his picture the first thing that went through my head was "wow a creamcicle betta how cool!" He's so pretty.

When you travel i'm sure he will be fine in his smaller "apartment" until he gets to go home. 

Your letting him explore a bit in his cup by pushing it around while he was acclimating was nice too.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Twilight Storm! All the bubbles are gone now, but I also thought they made the photo magical. He's super curious, so I'm sure he'll like his temporary christmas home. I've got plenty of things for him there, so he'll be fine I hope.


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

Sivan said:


> This is Crusoe, my butterfly creamsicle veiltail. He's young, feisty, and has only been with me for 3 days. That hasn't stopped him from already making a bubble nest as of last night. He's got a great feisty personality and is very active. I'm loving my new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's cute! Looks like he has a funny little personality too! Congrats!!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

How is he settling in? I have seen a couple of other photos of him on other threads and I was wondering


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

He's doing well, thanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

As for your post of forgetting what VTs look like... Nah  Some have the pointed ends, rounded, boxed, short, long, wider, narrower... :lol: shaggy, even, uneven, etc  The joys of VTs xD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Such a pretty boy.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I do love VTs, Sena. I like the rounded tail VT best right now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yeah! lol. I got a spade tail VT and I love her.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You have very pretty boy!!! 2.5 gall you will need to do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes a week. 
Good luck


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually, its a 5 gallon tank and is in the process of being cycled.  Thanks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's pretty!!! He really does look like a Creamsicle.


----------

